# Chromium编译问题

## Wars

最近几个Stable的版本编译时都出现了同一错误，请大佬们指教，Googlle无果..

应该不是虚拟内存问题之前加过几次还是同样-。-

我尝试把编译器改成gcc:

/etc/portage/env/gcc

```
CC=gcc

CXX=g++

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -mtune=native -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -mtune=native -pipe"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,--as-needed"
```

/etc/portage/package.env

```
www-client/chromium gcc
```

但是没有效果还是用的llvm。。q-q

```
[2713/15203] touch obj/third_party/blink/renderer/bindings/modules/modules_global_constructors_idls.stamp

[2714/15203] python ../../third_party/blink/renderer/bindings/scripts/generate_event_interfaces.py --event-idl-files-list gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/core_event_interfaces_file_list.tmp --event-interfaces-file gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/event_names.json5

[2715/15203] touch obj/third_party/blink/renderer/core/core_event_interfaces.stamp

[2716/15203] python ../../third_party/blink/renderer/build/scripts/make_internal_settings.py ../../third_party/blink/renderer/core/frame/settings.json5 --output_dir gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/testing

[2717/15203] touch obj/third_party/blink/renderer/core/generated_testing_idls_settings.stamp

[2718/15203] touch obj/third_party/blink/renderer/core/generated_testing_idls.stamp

[2719/15203] python ../../third_party/blink/renderer/bindings/scripts/code_generator.py gen/third_party/blink/renderer/bindings/scripts gen/third_party/blink/renderer/bindings/scripts/cached_jinja_templates.stamp

[2720/15203] python ../../third_party/blink/renderer/build/scripts/make_origin_trials.py ../../third_party/blink/renderer/platform/runtime_enabled_features.json5 --output_dir gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/origin_trials

[2721/15203] python ../../third_party/blink/renderer/build/scripts/make_names.py ../../third_party/blink/renderer/platform/fonts/font_family_names.json5 --output_dir gen/third_party/blink/renderer/platform

[2722/15203] touch obj/third_party/blink/renderer/platform/font_family_names.stamp

[2723/15203] python ../../third_party/blink/renderer/build/scripts/core/css/properties/make_css_property_subclasses.py ../../third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/CSSProperties.json5 ../../third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/ComputedStyleFieldAliases.json5 ../../third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/CSSPropertyMethods.json5 --output_dir gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands --gperf gperf

FAILED: gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/align_content.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/align_items.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/alignment_baseline.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/align_self.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/all.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/animation_delay.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/animation_direction.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/animation_duration.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/animation_fill_mode.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/animation_iteration_count.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/animation_name.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/animation_play_state.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/animation_timing_function.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/backdrop_filter.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/backface_visibility.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/background_attachment.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/background_attachment.cc gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/background_blend_mode.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/background_blend_mode.cc gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/background_clip.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/background_clip.cc gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/background_color.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/background_color.cc gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/background_image.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/background_image.cc gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/background_origin.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/background_origin.cc gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/background_position_x.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/background_position_x.cc gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/background_position_y.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/background_position_y.cc gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/background_repeat_x.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/background_repeat_x.cc gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/background_repeat_y.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/background_repeat_y.cc gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/background_size.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/background_size.cc gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/baseline_shift.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/block_size.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/border_bottom_color.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/border_bottom_color.cc gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/border_bottom_left_radius.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/border_bottom_right_radius.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/border_bottom_style.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/border_bottom_width.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/border_collapse.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/border_image_outset.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/border_image_repeat.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/border_image_slice.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/border_image_source.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/border_image_width.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/border_left_color.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/border_left_color.cc gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/border_left_style.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/border_left_width.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/border_right_color.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/border_right_color.cc gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/border_right_style.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/border_right_width.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/border_top_color.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/border_top_color.cc gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/border_top_left_radius.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/border_top_right_radius.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/border_top_style.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/border_top_width.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/bottom.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/box_shadow.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/box_sizing.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/break_after.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/break_before.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/break_inside.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/buffered_rendering.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/caption_side.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/caret_color.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/clear.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/clip.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/clip_path.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/clip_rule.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/color.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/color_interpolation.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/color_interpolation_filters.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/color_rendering.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/column_count.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/column_fill.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/column_gap.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/column_rule_color.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/column_rule_color.cc gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/column_rule_style.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/column_rule_width.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/column_span.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/column_width.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/contain.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/content.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/counter_increment.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/counter_increment.cc gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/counter_reset.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/counter_reset.cc gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/cursor.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/cx.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/cy.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/d.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/direction.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/display.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/dominant_baseline.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/empty_cells.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/epub_caption_side.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/epub_text_combine.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/epub_text_emphasis_color.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/epub_text_emphasis_style.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/epub_text_orientation.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/epub_text_transform.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/epub_word_break.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/epub_writing_mode.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/fill.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/fill_opacity.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/fill_rule.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/filter.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/flex_basis.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/flex_direction.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/flex_grow.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/flex_shrink.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/flex_wrap.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/float.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/flood_color.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/flood_opacity.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/font_display.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/font_family.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/font_feature_settings.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/font_kerning.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/font_size.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/font_size_adjust.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/font_stretch.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/font_style.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/font_variant_caps.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/font_variant_east_asian.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/font_variant_ligatures.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/font_variant_numeric.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/font_variation_settings.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/font_weight.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/grid_auto_columns.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/grid_auto_flow.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/grid_auto_rows.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/grid_column_end.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/grid_column_start.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/grid_row_end.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/grid_row_start.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/grid_template_areas.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/grid_template_columns.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/grid_template_columns.cc gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/grid_template_rows.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/grid_template_rows.cc gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/height.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/hyphens.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/image_orientation.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/image_rendering.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/inline_size.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/isolation.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/justify_content.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/justify_items.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/justify_self.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/left.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/letter_spacing.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/lighting_color.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/line_break.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/line_height.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/line_height_step.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/list_style_image.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/list_style_position.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/list_style_type.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/margin_bottom.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/margin_left.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/margin_right.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/margin_top.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/marker_end.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/marker_mid.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/marker_start.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/mask.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/mask_source_type.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/mask_source_type.cc gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/mask_type.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/max_block_size.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/max_height.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/max_inline_size.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/max_width.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/max_zoom.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/min_block_size.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/min_height.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/min_inline_size.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/min_width.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/min_zoom.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/mix_blend_mode.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/object_fit.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/object_position.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/offset_anchor.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/offset_distance.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/offset_path.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/offset_position.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/offset_rotate.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/opacity.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/order.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/orientation.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/orphans.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/outline_color.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/outline_color.cc gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/outline_offset.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/outline_style.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/outline_width.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/overflow_anchor.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/overflow_wrap.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/overflow_x.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/overflow_y.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/overscroll_behavior_x.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/overscroll_behavior_y.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/padding_bottom.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/padding_left.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/padding_right.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/padding_top.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/page.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/paint_order.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/perspective.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/perspective_origin.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/pointer_events.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/position.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/quotes.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/r.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/resize.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/right.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/rotate.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/row_gap.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/rx.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/ry.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/scale.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/scroll_behavior.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/scroll_customization.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/scroll_margin_block_end.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/scroll_margin_block_start.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/scroll_margin_bottom.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/scroll_margin_inline_end.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/scroll_margin_inline_start.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/scroll_margin_left.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/scroll_margin_right.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/scroll_margin_top.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/scroll_padding_block_end.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/scroll_padding_block_start.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/scroll_padding_bottom.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/scroll_padding_inline_end.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/scroll_padding_inline_start.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/scroll_padding_left.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/scroll_padding_right.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/scroll_padding_top.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/scroll_snap_align.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/scroll_snap_stop.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/scroll_snap_type.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/shape_image_threshold.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/shape_margin.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/shape_outside.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/shape_rendering.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/size.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/speak.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/src.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/stop_color.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/stop_opacity.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/stroke.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/stroke_dasharray.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/stroke_dashoffset.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/stroke_linecap.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/stroke_linejoin.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/stroke_miterlimit.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/stroke_opacity.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/stroke_width.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/table_layout.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/tab_size.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/text_align.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/text_align_last.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/text_anchor.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/text_combine_upright.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/text_decoration_color.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/text_decoration_color.cc gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/text_decoration_line.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/text_decoration_style.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/text_indent.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/text_justify.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/text_orientation.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/text_overflow.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/text_rendering.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/text_shadow.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/text_size_adjust.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/text_transform.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/text_underline_position.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/top.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/touch_action.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/transform.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/transform_box.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/transform_origin.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/transform_style.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/transition_delay.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/transition_duration.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/transition_property.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/transition_timing_function.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/translate.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/unicode_bidi.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/unicode_range.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/user_select.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/user_zoom.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/vector_effect.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/vertical_align.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/visibility.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_align_content.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_align_items.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_align_self.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_animation_delay.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core

/css/properties/longhands/webkit_animation_direction.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_animation_duration.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_animation_fill_mode.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_animation_iteration_count.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_animation_name.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_animation_play_state.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_animation_timing_function.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_appearance.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_app_region.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_backface_visibility.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_background_clip.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_background_origin.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_background_size.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_border_after_color.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_border_after_style.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_border_after_width.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_border_before_color.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_border_before_style.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_border_before_width.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_border_bottom_left_radius.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_border_bottom_right_radius.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_border_end_color.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_border_end_style.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_border_end_width.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_border_horizontal_spacing.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_border_image.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_border_start_color.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_border_start_style.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_border_start_width.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_border_top_left_radius.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_border_top_right_radius.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_border_vertical_spacing.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_box_align.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_box_decoration_break.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_box_direction.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_box_flex.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_box_ordinal_group.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_box_orient.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_box_pack.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_box_reflect.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_box_shadow.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_box_sizing.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_clip_path.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_column_count.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_column_gap.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_column_rule_color.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_column_rule_style.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_column_rule_width.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_column_span.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_column_width.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_filter.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_flex_basis.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_flex_direction.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_flex_grow.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_flex_shrink.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_flex_wrap.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_font_feature_settings.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_font_size_delta.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_font_smoothing.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_highlight.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_hyphenate_character.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_justify_content.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_line_break.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_line_clamp.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_locale.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_logical_height.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_logical_width.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_margin_after.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_margin_after_collapse.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_margin_before.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_margin_before_collapse.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_margin_bottom_collapse.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_margin_end.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_margin_start.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_margin_top_collapse.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_mask_box_image_outset.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_mask_box_image_repeat.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_mask_box_image_slice.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_mask_box_image_source.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_mask_box_image_width.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_mask_clip.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_mask_clip.cc gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_mask_composite.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_mask_composite.cc gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_mask_image.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_mask_image.cc gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_mask_origin.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_mask_origin.cc gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_mask_position_x.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_mask_position_x.cc gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_mask_position_y.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_mask_position_y.cc gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_mask_repeat_x.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_mask_repeat_x.cc gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_mask_repeat_y.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_mask_repeat_y.cc gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_mask_size.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_mask_size.cc gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_max_logical_height.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_max_logical_width.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_min_logical_height.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_min_logical_width.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_opacity.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_order.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_padding_after.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_padding_before.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_padding_end.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_padding_start.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_perspective.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_perspective_origin.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_perspective_origin_x.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_perspective_origin_y.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_print_color_adjust.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_rtl_ordering.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_ruby_position.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_shape_image_threshold.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_shape_margin.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_shape_outside.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_tap_highlight_color.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_text_combine.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_text_decorations_in_effect.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_text_emphasis_color.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_text_emphasis_color.cc gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_text_emphasis_position.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_text_emphasis_style.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_text_fill_color.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_text_fill_color.cc gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_text_orientation.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_text_security.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_text_size_adjust.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_text_stroke_color.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_text_stroke_color.cc gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_text_stroke_width.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_transform.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_transform_origin.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_transform_origin_x.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_transform_origin_y.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_transform_origin_z.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_transform_style.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_transition_delay.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_transition_duration.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_transition_property.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_transition_timing_function.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_user_drag.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_user_modify.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_user_select.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/webkit_writing_mode.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/white_space.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/widows.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/width.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/will_change.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/word_break.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/word_spacing.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/word_wrap.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/writing_mode.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/x.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/y.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/z_index.h gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands/zoom.h 

python ../../third_party/blink/renderer/build/scripts/core/css/properties/make_css_property_subclasses.py ../../third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/CSSProperties.json5 ../../third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/ComputedStyleFieldAliases.json5 ../../third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/CSSPropertyMethods.json5 --output_dir gen/third_party/blink/renderer/core/css/properties/longhands --gperf gperf

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "../../third_party/blink/renderer/build/scripts/core/css/properties/make_css_property_subclasses.py", line 14, in <module>

    from make_css_property_base import CSSPropertyBaseWriter

  File "/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-69.0.3497.81/work/chromium-69.0.3497.81/third_party/blink/renderer/build/scripts/core/css/properties/make_css_property_base.py", line 14, in <module>

    from core.css import css_properties

ImportError: No module named css

[2724/15203] python ../../third_party/blink/renderer/bindings/scripts/compute_interfaces_info_individual.py --cache-directory gen/third_party/blink/renderer/bindings/scripts --idl-files-list __third_party_blink_renderer_bindings_modules_interfaces_info_individual_modules___build_toolchain_linux_unbundle_default__rule.rsp --interfaces-info-file gen/third_party/blink/renderer/bindings/modules/InterfacesInfoOverallIndividual.pickle --component-info-file gen/third_party/blink/renderer/bindings/modules/ComponentInfoModules.pickle

[2725/15203] python ../../third_party/blink/renderer/bindings/scripts/compute_interfaces_info_individual.py --cache-directory gen/third_party/blink/renderer/bindings/scripts --idl-files-list __third_party_blink_renderer_bindings_core_interfaces_info_individual_core___build_toolchain_linux_unbundle_default__rule.rsp --interfaces-info-file gen/third_party/blink/renderer/bindings/core/InterfacesInfoCoreIndividual.pickle --component-info-file gen/third_party/blink/renderer/bindings/core/ComponentInfoCore.pickle

[2726/15203] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-clang++ -MMD -MF obj/third_party/angle/third_party/vulkan-validation-layers/VkLayer_parameter_validation/parameter_validation.o.d -DV8_DEPRECATION_WARNINGS -DUSE_UDEV -DUSE_AURA=1 -DUSE_GLIB=1 -DUSE_NSS_CERTS=1 -DUSE_X11=1 -DNO_TCMALLOC -DFULL_SAFE_BROWSING -DSAFE_BROWSING_CSD -DSAFE_BROWSING_DB_LOCAL -DCHROMIUM_BUILD -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNDEBUG -DNVALGRIND -DDYNAMIC_ANNOTATIONS_ENABLED=0 -DVK_USE_PLATFORM_XCB_KHR -DVK_USE_PLATFORM_XCB_KHX -DAPI_NAME=\"Vulkan\" -DVULKAN_NON_CMAKE_BUILD -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc\" -DFALLBACK_CONFIG_DIRS=\"/etc/xdg\" -DFALLBACK_DATA_DIRS=\"/usr/local/share:/usr/share\" -I../.. -Igen -I../../third_party/angle/third_party/vulkan-validation-layers/src/layers -Igen/third_party/angle/third_party/vulkan-validation-layers/angle/vulkan -I../../third_party/angle/third_party/vulkan-headers/src/include -fno-strict-aliasing --param=ssp-buffer-size=4 -fstack-protector -Wno-builtin-macro-redefined -D__DATE__= -D__TIME__= -D__TIMESTAMP__= -funwind-tables -fPIC -pthread -fcolor-diagnostics -fmerge-all-constants -no-canonical-prefixes -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fvisibility=hidden -Wheader-hygiene -Wstring-conversion -Wtautological-overlap-compare -Wall -Wno-unused-variable -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-c++11-narrowing -Wno-covered-switch-default -Wno-unneeded-internal-declaration -Wno-undefined-var-template -Wno-address-of-packed-member -Wno-nonportable-include-path -Wno-user-defined-warnings -Wno-unused-lambda-capture -Wno-null-pointer-arithmetic -Wno-enum-compare-switch -Wno-unused-function -std=gnu++14 -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -Wno-unused-const-variable -O2 -march=native -mtune=native -pipe -c gen/third_party/angle/third_party/vulkan-validation-layers/angle/vulkan/parameter_validation.cpp -o obj/third_party/angle/third_party/vulkan-validation-layers/VkLayer_parameter_validation/parameter_validation.o

[2727/15203] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-clang++ -MMD -MF obj/third_party/angle/third_party/vulkan-validation-layers/VkLayer_parameter_validation/parameter_validation_utils.o.d -DV8_DEPRECATION_WARNINGS -DUSE_UDEV -DUSE_AURA=1 -DUSE_GLIB=1 -DUSE_NSS_CERTS=1 -DUSE_X11=1 -DNO_TCMALLOC -DFULL_SAFE_BROWSING -DSAFE_BROWSING_CSD -DSAFE_BROWSING_DB_LOCAL -DCHROMIUM_BUILD -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNDEBUG -DNVALGRIND -DDYNAMIC_ANNOTATIONS_ENABLED=0 -DVK_USE_PLATFORM_XCB_KHR -DVK_USE_PLATFORM_XCB_KHX -DAPI_NAME=\"Vulkan\" -DVULKAN_NON_CMAKE_BUILD -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc\" -DFALLBACK_CONFIG_DIRS=\"/etc/xdg\" -DFALLBACK_DATA_DIRS=\"/usr/local/share:/usr/share\" -I../.. -Igen -I../../third_party/angle/third_party/vulkan-validation-layers/src/layers -Igen/third_party/angle/third_party/vulkan-validation-layers/angle/vulkan -I../../third_party/angle/third_party/vulkan-headers/src/include -fno-strict-aliasing --param=ssp-buffer-size=4 -fstack-protector -Wno-builtin-macro-redefined -D__DATE__= -D__TIME__= -D__TIMESTAMP__= -funwind-tables -fPIC -pthread -fcolor-diagnostics -fmerge-all-constants -no-canonical-prefixes -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fvisibility=hidden -Wheader-hygiene -Wstring-conversion -Wtautological-overlap-compare -Wall -Wno-unused-variable -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-c++11-narrowing -Wno-covered-switch-default -Wno-unneeded-internal-declaration -Wno-undefined-var-template -Wno-address-of-packed-member -Wno-nonportable-include-path -Wno-user-defined-warnings -Wno-unused-lambda-capture -Wno-null-pointer-arithmetic -Wno-enum-compare-switch -Wno-unused-function -std=gnu++14 -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -Wno-unused-const-variable -O2 -march=native -mtune=native -pipe -c ../../third_party/angle/third_party/vulkan-validation-layers/src/layers/parameter_validation_utils.cpp -o obj/third_party/angle/third_party/vulkan-validation-layers/VkLayer_parameter_validation/parameter_validation_utils.o

[2728/15203] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-clang++ -MMD -MF obj/third_party/angle/third_party/vulkan-validation-layers/VkLayer_threading/threading.o.d -DV8_DEPRECATION_WARNINGS -DUSE_UDEV -DUSE_AURA=1 -DUSE_GLIB=1 -DUSE_NSS_CERTS=1 -DUSE_X11=1 -DNO_TCMALLOC -DFULL_SAFE_BROWSING -DSAFE_BROWSING_CSD -DSAFE_BROWSING_DB_LOCAL -DCHROMIUM_BUILD -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNDEBUG -DNVALGRIND -DDYNAMIC_ANNOTATIONS_ENABLED=0 -DVK_USE_PLATFORM_XCB_KHR -DVK_USE_PLATFORM_XCB_KHX -DAPI_NAME=\"Vulkan\" -DVULKAN_NON_CMAKE_BUILD -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc\" -DFALLBACK_CONFIG_DIRS=\"/etc/xdg\" -DFALLBACK_DATA_DIRS=\"/usr/local/share:/usr/share\" -I../.. -Igen -I../../third_party/angle/third_party/vulkan-validation-layers/src/layers -Igen/third_party/angle/third_party/vulkan-validation-layers/angle/vulkan -I../../third_party/angle/third_party/vulkan-headers/src/include -fno-strict-aliasing --param=ssp-buffer-size=4 -fstack-protector -Wno-builtin-macro-redefined -D__DATE__= -D__TIME__= -D__TIMESTAMP__= -funwind-tables -fPIC -pthread -fcolor-diagnostics -fmerge-all-constants -no-canonical-prefixes -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fvisibility=hidden -Wheader-hygiene -Wstring-conversion -Wtautological-overlap-compare -Wall -Wno-unused-variable -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-c++11-narrowing -Wno-covered-switch-default -Wno-unneeded-internal-declaration -Wno-undefined-var-template -Wno-address-of-packed-member -Wno-nonportable-include-path -Wno-user-defined-warnings -Wno-unused-lambda-capture -Wno-null-pointer-arithmetic -Wno-enum-compare-switch -Wno-unused-function -std=gnu++14 -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -O2 -march=native -mtune=native -pipe -c ../../third_party/angle/third_party/vulkan-validation-layers/src/layers/threading.cpp -o obj/third_party/angle/third_party/vulkan-validation-layers/VkLayer_threading/threading.o

[2729/15203] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-clang++ -MMD -MF obj/third_party/angle/third_party/vulkan-validation-layers/VkLayer_object_tracker/object_tracker_utils.o.d -DV8_DEPRECATION_WARNINGS -DUSE_UDEV -DUSE_AURA=1 -DUSE_GLIB=1 -DUSE_NSS_CERTS=1 -DUSE_X11=1 -DNO_TCMALLOC -DFULL_SAFE_BROWSING -DSAFE_BROWSING_CSD -DSAFE_BROWSING_DB_LOCAL -DCHROMIUM_BUILD -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNDEBUG -DNVALGRIND -DDYNAMIC_ANNOTATIONS_ENABLED=0 -DVK_USE_PLATFORM_XCB_KHR -DVK_USE_PLATFORM_XCB_KHX -DAPI_NAME=\"Vulkan\" -DVULKAN_NON_CMAKE_BUILD -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc\" -DFALLBACK_CONFIG_DIRS=\"/etc/xdg\" -DFALLBACK_DATA_DIRS=\"/usr/local/share:/usr/share\" -I../.. -Igen -I../../third_party/angle/third_party/vulkan-validation-layers/src/layers -Igen/third_party/angle/third_party/vulkan-validation-layers/angle/vulkan -I../../third_party/angle/third_party/vulkan-headers/src/include -fno-strict-aliasing --param=ssp-buffer-size=4 -fstack-protector -Wno-builtin-macro-redefined -D__DATE__= -D__TIME__= -D__TIMESTAMP__= -funwind-tables -fPIC -pthread -fcolor-diagnostics -fmerge-all-constants -no-canonical-prefixes -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fvisibility=hidden -Wheader-hygiene -Wstring-conversion -Wtautological-overlap-compare -Wall -Wno-unused-variable -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-c++11-narrowing -Wno-covered-switch-default -Wno-unneeded-internal-declaration -Wno-undefined-var-template -Wno-address-of-packed-member -Wno-nonportable-include-path -Wno-user-defined-warnings -Wno-unused-lambda-capture -Wno-null-pointer-arithmetic -Wno-enum-compare-switch -Wno-unused-function -std=gnu++14 -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -O2 -march=native -mtune=native -pipe -c ../../third_party/angle/third_party/vulkan-validation-layers/src/layers/object_tracker_utils.cpp -o obj/third_party/angle/third_party/vulkan-validation-layers/VkLayer_object_tracker/object_tracker_utils.o

[2730/15203] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-clang++ -MMD -MF obj/third_party/angle/third_party/vulkan-validation-layers/VkLayer_unique_objects/unique_objects.o.d -DV8_DEPRECATION_WARNINGS -DUSE_UDEV -DUSE_AURA=1 -DUSE_GLIB=1 -DUSE_NSS_CERTS=1 -DUSE_X11=1 -DNO_TCMALLOC -DFULL_SAFE_BROWSING -DSAFE_BROWSING_CSD -DSAFE_BROWSING_DB_LOCAL -DCHROMIUM_BUILD -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNDEBUG -DNVALGRIND -DDYNAMIC_ANNOTATIONS_ENABLED=0 -DVK_USE_PLATFORM_XCB_KHR -DVK_USE_PLATFORM_XCB_KHX -DAPI_NAME=\"Vulkan\" -DVULKAN_NON_CMAKE_BUILD -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc\" -DFALLBACK_CONFIG_DIRS=\"/etc/xdg\" -DFALLBACK_DATA_DIRS=\"/usr/local/share:/usr/share\" -I../.. -Igen -I../../third_party/angle/third_party/vulkan-validation-layers/src/layers -Igen/third_party/angle/third_party/vulkan-validation-layers/angle/vulkan -I../../third_party/angle/third_party/vulkan-headers/src/include -fno-strict-aliasing --param=ssp-buffer-size=4 -fstack-protector -Wno-builtin-macro-redefined -D__DATE__= -D__TIME__= -D__TIMESTAMP__= -funwind-tables -fPIC -pthread -fcolor-diagnostics -fmerge-all-constants -no-canonical-prefixes -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fvisibility=hidden -Wheader-hygiene -Wstring-conversion -Wtautological-overlap-compare -Wall -Wno-unused-variable -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-c++11-narrowing -Wno-covered-switch-default -Wno-unneeded-internal-declaration -Wno-undefined-var-template -Wno-address-of-packed-member -Wno-nonportable-include-path -Wno-user-defined-warnings -Wno-unused-lambda-capture -Wno-null-pointer-arithmetic -Wno-enum-compare-switch -Wno-unused-function -std=gnu++14 -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -O2 -march=native -mtune=native -pipe -c ../../third_party/angle/third_party/vulkan-validation-layers/src/layers/unique_objects.cpp -o obj/third_party/angle/third_party/vulkan-validation-layers/VkLayer_unique_objects/unique_objects.o

[2731/15203] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-clang++ -MMD -MF obj/third_party/angle/third_party/vulkan-validation-layers/VkLayer_core_validation/core_validation.o.d -DV8_DEPRECATION_WARNINGS -DUSE_UDEV -DUSE_AURA=1 -DUSE_GLIB=1 -DUSE_NSS_CERTS=1 -DUSE_X11=1 -DNO_TCMALLOC -DFULL_SAFE_BROWSING -DSAFE_BROWSING_CSD -DSAFE_BROWSING_DB_LOCAL -DCHROMIUM_BUILD -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNDEBUG -DNVALGRIND -DDYNAMIC_ANNOTATIONS_ENABLED=0 -DVK_USE_PLATFORM_XCB_KHR -DVK_USE_PLATFORM_XCB_KHX -DAPI_NAME=\"Vulkan\" -DVULKAN_NON_CMAKE_BUILD -DSYSCONFDIR=\"/etc\" -DFALLBACK_CONFIG_DIRS=\"/etc/xdg\" -DFALLBACK_DATA_DIRS=\"/usr/local/share:/usr/share\" -I../.. -Igen -I../../third_party/angle/third_party/vulkan-validation-layers/src/layers -Igen/third_party/angle/third_party/vulkan-validation-layers/angle/vulkan -I../../third_party/angle/third_party/vulkan-headers/src/include -I../../third_party/angle/third_party/glslang/src -I../../third_party/angle/third_party/spirv-tools/src/include -fno-strict-aliasing --param=ssp-buffer-size=4 -fstack-protector -Wno-builtin-macro-redefined -D__DATE__= -D__TIME__= -D__TIMESTAMP__= -funwind-tables -fPIC -pthread -fcolor-diagnostics -fmerge-all-constants -no-canonical-prefixes -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fvisibility=hidden -Wheader-hygiene -Wstring-conversion -Wtautological-overlap-compare -Wall -Wno-unused-variable -Wno-missing-field-initializers -Wno-unused-parameter -Wno-c++11-narrowing -Wno-covered-switch-default -Wno-unneeded-internal-declaration -Wno-undefined-var-template -Wno-address-of-packed-member -Wno-nonportable-include-path -Wno-user-defined-warnings -Wno-unused-lambda-capture -Wno-null-pointer-arithmetic -Wno-enum-compare-switch -Wno-unused-function -std=gnu++14 -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -O2 -march=native -mtune=native -pipe -c ../../third_party/angle/third_party/vulkan-validation-layers/src/layers/core_validation.cpp -o obj/third_party/angle/third_party/vulkan-validation-layers/VkLayer_core_validation/core_validation.o

ninja: build stopped: subcommand failed.

 * ERROR: www-client/chromium-69.0.3497.81::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   ninja -v -j9 -l0 -C out/Release v8_context_snapshot_generator failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  124:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 5016:  Called eninja '-C' 'out/Release' 'v8_context_snapshot_generator'

 *   environment, line 1794:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "$@" || die "${nonfatal_args[@]}" "${*} failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=www-client/chromium-69.0.3497.81::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=www-client/chromium-69.0.3497.81::gentoo'`.

 * 

 * MemTotal:       32846164 kB

 * SwapTotal:             0 kB

 * 

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-69.0.3497.81/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-69.0.3497.81/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-69.0.3497.81/work/chromium-69.0.3497.81'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-69.0.3497.81/work/chromium-69.0.3497.81'

>>> Failed to emerge www-client/chromium-69.0.3497.81, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/www-client/chromium-69.0.3497.81/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package www-client/chromium-69.0.3497.81:

 * ERROR: www-client/chromium-69.0.3497.81::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   ninja -v -j9 -l0 -C out/Release v8_context_snapshot_generator failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  124:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 5016:  Called eninja '-C' 'out/Release' 'v8_context_snapshot_generator'

 *   environment, line 1794:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "$@" || die "${nonfatal_args[@]}" "${*} failed"

 * 
```

----------

## qweasd

这是ninja的设置问题

----------

## Wars

 *qweasd wrote:*   

> 这是ninja的设置问题

 

 :Very Happy:  能详细说说吗-。-好几个月没更新Chromium了QAQ

----------

